# The Most Beautiful Places In The World - North America



## SeaBreeze (Feb 14, 2022)

This beautiful video is best viewed in Full Screen mode.  Click Full Screen icon on bottom right, click Esc to exit.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 14, 2022)

Stunning!!..


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks @SeaBreeze nice video.  

Mt McKinley or Denali is really an impressive sight, you can see it clearly from Anchorage and Fairbanks, hundreds of miles a part.  In summer the peak is sunlit 24 hours a  day, it is south of the arctic circle but sticks up so high the sun still hits it.  One of my favorite memories was seeing it on a very clear cold night light by the aurora borealis.  Alaska is an amazing place, with many amazing sights; I think Denali is near the top of the list.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 19, 2022)

A few months after I retired, we closed the house, loaded up the truck, and headed for Canada.  What a beautiful trip...we entered Canada at International Falls, then started trekking West.  When we got to Edmonton, the scenery became very spectacular.  Jasper Natl. Park, the Columbia Ice Fields, the rugged mountains all over the Canadian Rockies, etc.,etc. made for the nicest weeks long trip we ever took.  We came back through the Glacier Natl. Park in Montana, and spent a couple of days at Yellowstone, before returning  home.  We were gone almost 5 weeks, and that trip completed my "transition" from working to retirement.


----------



## jerry old (Mar 2, 2022)

Why go to Europe to see old tired buildings, tired people, tired pursuits of the people when you can tour the freshness
on the North American Continent viewing unspoiled spaces?


----------



## Alligatorob (Mar 2, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Why go to Europe to see old tired buildings, tired people, tired pursuits of the people when you can tour the freshness
> on the North American Continent viewing unspoiled spaces?


I vote to go to both.  Europe is a great place, and very different from North America.  I have a dream of driving across Canada as @Don M. did.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Mar 2, 2022)

with youth no longer on my side, I'm more of an armchair vagabond these days, I'm sad to say,,,


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)

Acadia State Park, Maine


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 2, 2022)

Baxter State Park, Maine


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 2, 2022)

In Maine 20 years now.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Mar 2, 2022)

I have been to Acadia National Park and Bar Harbor Maine. Very beautiful there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I vote to go to both.  Europe is a great place, and very different from North America.  I have a dream of driving across Canada as @Don M. did.


We did back in the day, drove through Canada and did a lot of tent camping, and drove to Alaska and camped there too.  Beautiful country and wildlife!


----------

